# conges parents nounou



## Virg404 (21 Octobre 2022)

bonjour petite question les parents posent tjrs la meme semaine de cp que moi dans l ensemble donc pas de soucis. Mais cette année sur les 15 jours ce cp à noel un parents pose la première semaine l 'autre la deuxième. Je me retrouve pour les 15 jours avec au moins un enfant donc pour moi je n ai pas de cp .
Les parents me déduisent la semaine mais après réflexion non puisque moi je ne serai pas en vacances c 'est une absence de l 'enfant ! non?
merci de vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Si vous êtes en année complète et dans le cadre du multi employeur c'est à vous de fixer les dates de vos 5 semaines de congés

Si un parent prend 1 semaine en décalé ce sera une absence pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

Aviez-vous communiqué vos dates de vacances à vos divers employeurs ?


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

qu'est il noté au contrat?
si vous êtes en année complète Vous avez 5 semaines de cp par an dont les dates ont déjà été définies avant le 01/03/22 en dehors de ces 5 semaines (SI vous êtes en année complète) les absences non prévues sont payées donc rien à déduire


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

Si les parents n'arrivent pas à se mettre d'accord ce sera à l'assistante maternelle de trancher


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Déjà avant tout prenez-vous des congés à NOEL habituellement ? si oui c'est aux PE de s'aligner sur les vôtres et si ce n'est pas possible ils se débrouillent ... et votre contrat sera en AI selon les semaines prises en plus par les PE ! avez-vous compris cela ? perso je prends 1 semaine en avril 3 en aout et 1 à Noel et c'est noté dans les contrats et soit mes PE s'alignent sur mes congés soit ils ne peuvent pas et ils se débrouillent pour faire garder leur bébé/enfant ... vous devez avoir 5 semaines de congés (voir plus si le coeur vous en dit !) donc je ne comprends pas votre question en fait ???


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

sauf que la limite max pour poser ses dates de cp c'est le 1er mars... donc y a quand même un sacré bout de temps...


----------



## Virg404 (21 Octobre 2022)

MERCI pour vos réponse oui 5 semaines de cp année complète 
je voulais juste avoir confirmation.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Cette ass mat ne doit pas comprendre comment cela fonctionne pour les congés à poser bizarre !!! perso ils ont mes dates et je confirme toujours avant de les prendre !!! par exemple selon les contrats en cours 3 semaines en aout j'ai pu modifier et noter les 3 premières ou les 3 dernières pour éviter d'avoir trop de semaines non en commun avec les PE et pour le calcul d ma mensualisation ...


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

attention, vous avez l'obligation de prendre 5 semaines de repos par an, si vous n'avez eu que 4 semaines de CP en 2022, vous devez en prendre une avant la fin de l'année.
Je ne sais pas si vous avez compris les réponses données


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Si AC vous devez avoir les mêmes semaines que les PE (et vis versa) alors évidemment si vous avez 1 à Noel la première semaine avec un PE et 1 à Noel la deuxième avec l'autre PE çà ne peut pas aller !!! et si AC les PE peuvent vous mettre l'enfant puisque vous êtes payée 52 semaines ... c'est à vous de prendre vos 5 semaines aux dates fixées par vous et de les imposer à vos PE mais là vous faites d'une façon avec un et une autre façon avec l'autre !!! pas clair ... ou alors vous partez sur des AI !!! 😏


----------



## Nanou21 (21 Octobre 2022)

Vous serez en congés quand même puisque l'un des parents est en congés la première semaine et l'autre la deuxième semaine. Je ne vois pas ce qui coince !?


----------



## Perlimpimpine (21 Octobre 2022)

Ce qui coince, c'est que Virg404 ne sera pas en congés réellement puisque les deux semaines, elle travaillera. Avec un seul enfant par semaine certes, mais elle travaillera quand même.


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

Nanou21, tu plaisantes?
Si elle est en AC, elle doit n'accueillir aucun enfant pour être en congé, si c'est en AI, elle doit quand même avoir au minimum 5 semaines par an, sans aucun enfant en accueil


----------



## booboo (21 Octobre 2022)

_"Vous serez en congés quand même puisque l'un des parents est en congés la première semaine et l'autre la deuxième semaine. Je ne vois pas ce qui coince !?"_

 Ce qui coince, c'est que les vacances c'est sans enfant, pas avec un enfant de moins


----------



## Nanou21 (21 Octobre 2022)

Oups, je pensais que c'était la même famille 
Donc oui du coup en AC, pour deux familles, elle doit imposer ses congés. Si au 1er mars, tout était OK, dans ce cas, il n'y a pas à revenir dessus


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

ouf, je comprend mieux ta réponse


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Nanou21 des congés c'est SANS ENFANT !!!


----------



## Griselda (21 Octobre 2022)

Tu DOIS avoir validé tes 5 semaines de congés (payés ou non) communes à TOUS tes PE au plus tard le 1er mars 2022 pour la periode de juin 2022 à mai 2023.
Si un contrat est signé après le 1er mars 2022, il sera mentionné au contrat toutes les dates déjà établies pour cette periode.
Il n'y a donc pas de l'un décide ceci et l'autre cela.


----------

